# Help, D-lock Mmm... locked!



## scotty110788 (17 Nov 2011)

I got new D lock from halfords a week ago, only ever tied my bike up in secure car park so weather aint got to it, but it has seized up while in car park (Had to take what people call a "bus" home, square box on 4 wheels, anyway...) tried wd40 and little oil, and about half hour trying to get off but key just wont go more than half a turn, halfords said they ill exchange it but have to take it off 1st, its grade 10 rating, any ideas?


----------



## stoofer (17 Nov 2011)

Cut it off. Takes seconds with a big enough chopper.


----------



## stoofer (17 Nov 2011)

Or use a pair of pliers on the key for leveredge.


----------



## david1701 (17 Nov 2011)

surely if its grade 10 cutting will be a bitch, maybe a little oxy will help?


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2011)

Have you taken the key out properly and all the cylinders in line. Never force a key, they snap. Try wiggling the key in rotating a little side to side to ensure it goes all the way in.


----------



## scotty110788 (17 Nov 2011)

I have checked cylinders are in line, wiggling, treating it like a puzzle lol i could prob get through the cable but it means I'll have D lock near my crank stil attatched. Gonna try wit my spare keys tomoz. the lock i have is    Magnum Plus Mini Shackle & Extender Cable Bike Lock, thanks for all your help aswell guys!  
*
*


----------



## jay clock (17 Nov 2011)

So it sounds like the lock is only attached to the bike? If so, cut through the cable, then take the whole bike plus lock to Halfords for them to solve. Probably worth taking a friend to check you are not using the key wrong first or summat!

If you have only locked the lock to the bike, then you are not using it properly - you should have the lock round the frame plus something solid

Best of luck!


----------



## scotty110788 (17 Nov 2011)

Only a small D lock, getting bigger next week to lock around something solid, using 2 other locks in mean time to keep it safe which i'm glad, do come off. good point, gonna get them to do it haha


----------



## NormanD (17 Nov 2011)

Tap the lock section with a hammer or spanner, it might release the pins if they're stuck


----------



## david1701 (17 Nov 2011)

I was only half kidding about the oxy thing, if you have anyone with portable oxy-acetylene cutting kit they will open it like butter


----------



## Titan yer tummy (17 Nov 2011)

If you do take it to halfords to sort out I would suggest you take a picky of it first. Particularly the area where they are going to apply leverage. Then if they do do damage your bike you have the evidence if it comes to a claim.


----------



## scouserinlondon (17 Nov 2011)

Silly question. Have you tried the spare keys. And give it a dink with a hammer and see if that moves things.


----------



## Night Train (17 Nov 2011)

Are you sure no one has messed with it?


Lots of careful wiggling of the key should be able to tell you if there is any movement in the pins/tumblers inside.
Tapping and WD40 does help, sometimes.

If the key is turning, even a part of a turn, then the lock barrel is fine. It is possible the locking pin is stuck so adding lube to the two points where the loop enters the locking bar and then tapping the ends and the locking bar onto the loop might free it.


----------



## funnymummy (17 Nov 2011)

I have the same lock, I use it to lock my sons bike to mine.. Are you using the main large fobbed key..? I had probs with mine, tried one of the smaller spare keys & it opened immediatly.
Sadly this meant we push our bikes the 9 miles home as couldn't sepearte them.. Ever tried pushing a XL framed bike in unison with a small childs mtb...? Lots of cursing under my breath & several large drinks that evening!!


----------



## Banjo (17 Nov 2011)

I opened a stuck padlock this week by pouring boiling water over it on the recommendation of a friend. Worth a go.


----------



## Red Light (17 Nov 2011)

One possibility is one scam is to put superglue in the lock so that the owner can't unlock it. Thief then comes back much later when no-one is around and cuts the lock off and takes the bike.


----------



## scotty110788 (17 Nov 2011)

Red Light said:


> One possibility is one scam is to put superglue in the lock so that the owner can't unlock it. Thief then comes back much later when no-one is around and cuts the lock off and takes the bike.



Hope not, its under 24/7 security where i work directly under cam and with multiple locks. Loda things im gonna try thanks to you guys before i take grinder to it lol


----------



## Red Light (17 Nov 2011)

Here's a how to do it video for you.

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooa3NVfFlEU[/media]


----------



## peelywally (18 Nov 2011)

scotty110788 said:


> Hope not, its under 24/7 security where i work directly under cam and with multiple locks. Loda things im gonna try thanks to you guys before i take grinder to it lol





a scissor jack between the d locks bars will pop it open in no time ,


or smash the lock with a screwdriver and hammer if you can support the lock against a solid object like a wall or ground ,

a wrecking bar can lever it apart in no time also .


time to open under 2mins 

dont tell you this when they sell you a £30 lock


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (18 Nov 2011)

scotty110788 said:


> I got new D lock from halfords a week ago, only ever tied my bike up in secure car park so weather aint got to it, but it has seized up while in car park (Had to take what people call a "bus" home, square box on 4 wheels, anyway...) tried wd40 and little oil, and about half hour trying to get off but key just wont go more than half a turn, halfords said they ill exchange it but have to take it off 1st, its grade 10 rating, any ideas?



Are you sure it's the right key?

Don't ask me how I know this could be a problem!


----------



## Chris S (18 Nov 2011)

It could be difficult finding boiling water in a car park.



Banjo said:


> I opened a stuck padlock this week by pouring boiling water over it on the recommendation of a friend. Worth a go.


----------



## scotty110788 (18 Nov 2011)

Well cut cable, took to halfords wit d lock still on, they cant do nowt till tue, so got grinder for tomoz, and got armoured lock this time as replacement. the fummy thing is, car park maintenance didnt ask anything, jus brought his cutters and job was done


----------

